# Does the name fit?



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I named Rowdy before I first met him. He definitely grew into his name. I wish I had named him Naptime or Sleepy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We had the name Remy picked out before picking up our pup and it fits him perfectly. 

On the other hand, we struggled so much with Caira's name.. she was originally going to be something tomboyish, assuming since her breed is pretty tough, she would be boyish. Not at ALL...she is so feminine. So we settled on Caira (pronounced kyra).  it fits her now, she seems to like it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Not really. Sometimes there is no name or sound that captures the full character and beauty that is my golden. I keep asking him what his real name is and he just sits there and beams with a sparkle in his eye. Words or names are so inadequate.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Bob came named and that's how we figured out he was our dog. Growing up I had loved the name so I think it was meant to be that he was mine. And I think it just fits him so well.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a harder time with my human child's name then I did with Thor. It fits him perfectly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla started out as Sandy. She is NOT a Sandy. Tayla is from a sci-fi show we loved and she was a warrior for her people. It fits her. She is a on the go girl, pretty, but not dainty. Lily came to us with her name and we kept it because she is sweet and gentle, a Lily of the Valley and we can watch her bloom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla started out as Sandy. She is NOT a Sandy. Tayla is from a sci-fi show we loved and she was a warrior for her people. It fits her. She is a on the go girl, pretty, but not dainty. Lily came to us with her name and we kept it because she is sweet and gentle, a Lily of the Valley and we can watch her bloom.


Love the meanings behind your girls names, they're great. 

My Roxy, short for Roxanne, is a former puppy mill momma. She was already name Roxanne by the GR Rescue I got her from. I didn't change it, although I wanted to. If you are familiar with the song Roxanne by Sting, then you know the meaning behind her name and it's so fitting. 

My Remy I adopted from my County Shelter, the shelter staff had named him Barrett and I didn't think it fit him at all. 

I'd always wanted a Remy and it suits him well. Good Southern name for a Southern boy.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

I think Reba's name fits her perfect, she's a deep golden redish color and I love the singer Reba, lol


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Charlie's name fits him perfectly. We picked him up from the pound and were saving the name for a special one. He fits the bill
Courage's name does not fit her but makes it funny. She's our pup with the big ears and is pretty submissive. Scares more easily than our other dogs.
Subira means Patience. We named her that bc she sat in the pound for many many months waiting for a forever family. However, we realized she has so many issues so it ended up being us who have had to have patience, lol


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

I think Maci's name fits her perfectly. The name her breeder game her was Fiona, I hated that though because it reminds me of Shrek!


----------



## GoldenCreamElla (Aug 16, 2014)

I just know my puppy is an Ella. It's just her


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I think Theo's name fits him perfectly. 

We're not overly religious. But Theodore means "God's gift" and that's exactly what our Golden boy is to us.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda is the princess of the video game Legend of Zelda - and my Z is a princess, though also protective and so sweet and kind. Which is exactly how Zelda acts in the game.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear's name is perfect for him. When people see him they say ' oh he looks like a big bear', then I tell them that's his name. Depending on his activity, I call him teddy bear, baby bear, cuddly bear, big bear, or usually just bear bear. Stormy suits her name too. Her name is brattish and spoilt girl like. Just like her. I call her Stormy Girl when she acts like a fragile princess, which is often, and Storm when she's getting into mischief. Coupled with her hot pink diamanté collar, she is just too brattishly cute.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Sadie's name means princess and Sadie is a princess in every sense of the word. With all the pampering she needs to keep her ichthyosis in check she sure is a princess. Sadie often also gets whatever she wants because she is too cute.























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Darthsadier said:


> Sadie's name means princess and Sadie is a princess in every sense of the word. With all the pampering she needs to keep her ichthyosis in check she sure is a princess. Sadie often also gets whatever she wants because she is too cute.
> View attachment 429721
> 
> View attachment 429729
> ...


Love the pix of your princess!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think all my dogs' names fit them perfectly so far


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon was named after the TV character Sheldon Cooper from
The Big Bang Theory
Oh yes his name definitely fits !!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Sheldon was named after the TV character Sheldon Cooper from
> The Big Bang Theory
> Oh yes his name definitely fits !!!!!


DOCTOR Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> DOCTOR Sheldon Cooper


OOPS !!!! yes Doctor Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Although I love Pilgrim's name, I wouldn't call another dog by that name. It's very easy to sound stern when calling him, but it doesn't work if you're trying to be excited and encouraging. I tried calling him Pilly for a while, but with a son William (Billy), and another Goldie called Lily, it sounded ridiculous yelling BillyPillyLily when it was mealtime!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy's name for sure. When out on walks, men in particular will pat him and say. "how ya doing Buddy". He thinks everyone knows who he is, that just makes him MORE friendly. LOL!!!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We think Summit's name fits him perfectly right now, and it will even more when we get to start hiking with him! 

That will be after his bones are ready for the repeated impact and weight-bearing, and after his muscles are strong enough to climb. Maybe next year, maybe later.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger--named after mountain man, explorer Jim Bridger. Fortunately, he is not like his namesake---a fairly cautious & stay at home guy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Going For Gold (Jul 24, 2013)

I love this thread! I think the name game is SO interesting -- especially for dogs! Acadia (we call her Cadi -- sounds like Katie) was named for Acadia National Park in Maine. We were between that and Chelsea… I also really liked Sage but now I know that Cadi is definitely NOT a Sage. And most of the time people who meet her think I'm saying Katie, but it's all good!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I picked "definitely" because I was thinking about Dolce. I didn't like her original name at all. "Dolce" means "sweet" in Italian, and she's very, very sweet. She's also cute, and the German word "süß" means both sweet and cute ("Dolce" doesn't mean cute in Italian, though - it's just gets that extra meaning because she's in a German family).

Lupita came with a different name: Scheusal. That's a pretty bad insult in German, so we didn't keep it. Lupita means little/dear wolf in Spanish, and I think it fit her okay. The letters can be rearranged to "Tail-up," which fit her perfectly until she was quite old: suddenly her tail was tucked up to her stomach all the time rather than curled above her back.

Drifter came with his name. I didn't change it because I think it's an okay name. It actually refers to snow drifts (I think all puppies in his litter got snow-related names), and, in that sense, it fit him okay. He liked rolling in snow drifts, after all. However, there's also a line from a song my siblings like to quote: "Like a drifter, I was born to walk alone." In that sense, it didn't fit him AT ALL. Not only was he a golden who loved people more than anything (except possibly food...), he was bred and trained to be a service dog. I got him when he was four and until circumstances forced him to retire, he spent almost every minute with me: at the doctors, in stores, in the classroom, in the bathroom, in airplanes, at friends' places, in the library, etc.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes all of my dogs name fit them probably because they love their names. BaWaaJige(harvesting your dreams) is helping me with my dreams. I have always wanted to play the dog show games but never had a dog I could compete with, with Jige I can. Waasenagozi well she shines she is a light she has brightened my life. Ashij he picked his name so it really works for him. Ningaabii he is a star.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Lila was going to be Idgy from fried green tomatoes. It clearly was wrong for her so within the first week she became Lila, which is her to a T. Pearl's name fits her perfectly.


----------



## afire007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Will be naming mine Maximus when we get ours. Max for short.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Pippin is named after one of the Hobbits and is definitely fits. Just like a hobbit he has hairy feet and likes "second breakfast" and had that other wordily hobbit like combination of innocence/simplicity and mischievousness.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Rudolf Diesel was a accomplished inventor, DeeZee is alway inventing new ways to get into mischief. Perfect fit Diesel definately fits his name, he's a powerful, hard to stop force.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> Pippin is named after one of the Hobbits and is definitely fits. Just like a hobbit he has hairy feet and likes "second breakfast" and had that other wordily hobbit like combination of innocence/simplicity and mischievousness.


That is awesome.


----------

